# Totally Immersed Watersports



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Hobie Cat® is pleased to announce the appointment of a new Hobie kayak and Hobie SUP dealer on the NSW South Coast.

Located in South Nowra, Totally Immersed Watersports will be the fresh face of Hobie in the region, servicing customers for their Hobie Kayak and Hobie UP needs.

The owner, Chris Purnell, will be a familiar face (and voice) to many, having been associated with the product since 2004. He is extremely excited about the opportunity to continue his relationship with the brand and the customers.

"I've always loved working with Hobie product, not only for the quality and innovation behind it, but for the people you meet. To be a part of getting people out on the water to enjoy the Hobie way of life is a real buzz!"

Totally Immersed Watersports will be open sometime over the next couple of weeks and details will be soon to follow. In the meantime, if you would like to make contact with Chris his number is 0431 267 861 or send him an email at [email protected].


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> need to know if there will be anyone local to the Sydney area in the event of needing parts or upgrades etc etc.
> Gatesy


yes


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

hi Steve,
i am new on here. i am not sure you recollect but i spoke with you about a Hobie Getaway and Wave a couple of weeks ago. 
i would like to say that i have just bought a TI plus trailer and some accessories. i spoke to a number of Hobie dealers about the product who were all very helpful and professional but for a number of reasons i ended up buying from Chris at Totally Immersed Watersports at Nowra. i found his service to be awesome!
Inspite of being in the process of setting up his new store and being absolutely flat out, he organised a demo of the TI for me and would always take the time to answer the countless questions i had. he was always helpful patient knowledgable friendly and professional and I would recommend him to anyone interested in buying any one of the Hobie products and/or any of the accessories he sells.
cheers
Alan


----------



## kkw (Nov 30, 2013)

Crank said:


> i spoke to a number of Hobie dealers about the product who were all very helpful and professional but for a number of reasons i ended up buying from Chris at Totally Immersed Watersports at Nowra. i found his service to be awesome!
> Inspite of being in the process of setting up his new store and being absolutely flat out, he organised a demo of the TI for me and would always take the time to answer the countless questions i had. he was always helpful patient knowledgable friendly and professional and I would recommend him to anyone interested in buying any one of the Hobie products and/or any of the accessories he sells.
> cheers
> Alan


I echo Alan's comments. Went down with a mate, a few days before the official store opening and Chris, along with his wife, were very helpful and both had the perfect attitude towards customer service. We bought two Outbacks from him and would not hesitate to recommend them. I spoke with another dealer a little further north and received a totally different experience, prior to visiting Totally Immersed. Two happy customers - now all I have to do is find a buyer for my 'as new' Prowler Elite 4.5m.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I have a pair of SS buckles you can have Geoff, ill post them to you


----------

